# Mountain Bike shopping



## skiNEwhere (Jun 25, 2014)

Well this is something I've been wanting to get back into for a while, and I'm looking for a bike to purchase. I want to find a bike that is fit for both trail riding and going downhill over small jumps like those at the winter park/trestle bike park. Thinking full suspension. 

I'm a relatively big guy (6'0"), so I would think I would need at least a large.

I'm looking at these bikes so far, any feedback would be appreciated seeing as I know very little about these newer bikes, I haven't really been into Mountain biking since I was a kid, and just like ski's the terminology and technology has changed quite a bit since then.


http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4536705293.html pricey-but thinking this is along the lines of what I'm looking for 

http://denver.craigslist.org/bid/4509609404.html downhill bike-not sure if 2x9 will be good enough for uphill trail riding when needed

http://denver.craigslist.org/bid/4537024507.html hopefully a little bit of everything?

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4538356020.html


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 25, 2014)

First bike is in good shape and a good XC bike. 
Second bike is a boat anchor and won't climb uphill easily
Third bike is outdated (has V-brakes) so stay away
Forth bike, 29" wheels looks great although might be too big for you as it's an XL. 


Just my $0.02


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for your input. I may check out the last bike and see if it feels too big, I think I'm on the cusp of an xl


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> First bike is in good shape and a good XC bike.
> Second bike is a boat anchor and won't climb uphill easily
> Third bike is outdated (has V-brakes) so stay away
> Forth bike, 29" wheels looks great although might be too big for you as it's an XL.
> ...



I agree with Woodcore.  To expand a little - 

The first bike is an XL as well, so it might be too big.  Also, as mentioned above, it should be a good XC machine...  I wouldn't want to be doing much downhill type stuff with it.

2 looks good for your downhill requirement, but I don't think it would be a whole lot of fun for much else.

3 is too old to consider, outdated suspension components and geometry, plus v-brakes.  Save yourself a headache and find something newer.

4 also looks XC orientated, so it may not be the best if you're looking for downhill like stuff.

Like anything there is no such thing as a bike that's good at everything.  A bike that's good XC riding won't be good for DH and vice versa.  It sounds like what you want to look for is a bike that's classified as all mountain, which means it's got geometry that's between a XC and DH bike and it's a little bit heavier duty than an XC, but not a overweight pig like a full DH bike.  If you're talking about doing full on lift served DH then your best bet is probably to rent a DH bike instead of beating up your trail bike.  Or, buy a XC/AM bike and a DH bike.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2014)

Most importantly, make sure the bike fits!  Don't settle on a frame that's "close enough"!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 25, 2014)

I know that asking for both XC and DH in a bike is like asking for a ski that is specifically designed to excel in both racing and powder; there has to be a trade off.

I'm not doing anything crazy downhill, so like you were saying bvibert I may try to find something that compromises a little of both.

But I let skiing use up most of my disposable income, I don't think I can justify forking out cash for 2 bikes

I'll see if I can find more links and post them here


----------



## snoseek (Jun 25, 2014)

Bike number 4 is the winner for your local riding IMO. Front Range is pretty smooth but the climbs are very real and require an XC oriented bike. Honestly I would take your time and wait for the perfect bike, it'll come along....but if the 4th bike fits than it will be good for centennial cone, Buffalo Creek ect.....If you go to trestle rent a downhill rig


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 25, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Honestly I would take your time and wait for the perfect bike, it'll come along....



I would, if I knew what exactly I was looking for lol. Any particular models that come to mind?

Funny you mention centennial cone btw, I'm looking to buy land right by there and eventually build a house


----------



## snoseek (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm riding a trance x and it seems to be a good compromise for climb and decent, it handled those long Colorado grinds pretty good. Last bike was a RM slayer and sucked on long climbs out west. Honestly a well spec'd hardtail with fun geometry would be pretty sweet on the front range, but if you go a few hours west (hint, you should) you maybe want some squish.


----------



## Nick (Jun 26, 2014)

It's been 2 years I've been saying it but I also really want to get back into mountain biking. But I seriously don't know where I will find the time now? With these two kids under two (well, my son just turned two) it's been non-stop from dawn till' dusk every single day and weekend, haha.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 26, 2014)

Just get one of those ride along seats you strap on the back lol


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 26, 2014)

Next batch:
Trying to find all mountain 

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4539073151.html may be too small though

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4538954366.html

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4528860945.html

At this point I'm ruling out DH for sure. Too concentrated. Maybe it's possible I could find an FR bike that somewhat suits my needs, because there won't be a bike that meets all of them.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 26, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Next batch:
> Trying to find all mountain
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4539073151.html may be too small though
> ...



Woodcore and Bvibert summed it up pretty well in prior posts.  Fit is EVERYTHING. There are bunch of guides around about proper fit but getting on it before you commit is key.

Definitely see if you can check out the Roscoe and the Giant. The Roscoe is pretty sweet and a decent all-arounder. He is asking a bit much for a 2009. You can probably knock a few dollars off. The Reign could be equally awesome and at $900 might be a good find.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Woodcore and Bvibert summed it up pretty well in prior posts.  Fit is EVERYTHING. There are bunch of guides around about proper fit but getting on it before you commit is key.
> 
> Definitely see if you can check out the Roscoe and the Giant. The Roscoe is pretty sweet and a decent all-arounder. He is asking a bit much for a 2009. You can probably knock a few dollars off. The Reign could be equally awesome and at $900 might be a good find.



The Trek and the Giant are the two that I'd be looking at too.  The Specialized might be okay, but it's a little older (probably 2005 or so).


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Jun 26, 2014)

Get the bike that fits the trails closest to where you live. That way, you'll be more tempted to head out the back door and jump on the bike.  From what I've seen of the Front Range (Colorado Springs), I'd recommend a 29er hardtail or XC 29er.   This would include bikes that have a maximum of 120mm suspension front and back, but ideally 100mm.

You should immediately cross any bike off your list that doesn't have disc brakes...

A bike in this category:  http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4534678341.html  would be just about perfect IMHO.  I particularly like the twinloc feature on the Spark.. or on the Rocky Mountain Element http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4531854493.html as it climbs like a hardtail and then you can open it up on the descents.

I feel like any suspension over 100mm really isn't necessary on a 29er unless you're launching big jumps.  While you can still certainly feel the bigger suspensions, its benefits on the FR trails are outweighed by the extra weight.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 26, 2014)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> Get the bike that fits the trails closest to where you live. That way, you'll be more tempted to head out the back door and jump on the bike.  From what I've seen of the Front Range (Colorado Springs), I'd recommend a 29er hardtail or XC 29er.   This would include bikes that have a maximum of 120mm suspension front and back, but ideally 100mm.
> 
> You should immediately cross any bike off your list that doesn't have disc brakes...
> 
> ...




Oh yes, that second bike!!!!

I agree with everything said. Even the reign would be sorta overkill for the front range. Light is good and as I said my old slayer was a tank on those long killer climbs. Unless you plan on shuttling white ranch and lookout mtn a lot go for the bike that climbs efficiently. Even most of Fruita and Moab can be ridden comfortably on a xcish bike.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2014)

I wouldn't lock myself into a 29er if I were you.  They're not as big of a game changer as some would have you believe, and you should be able to get more bike for your money if you go for a 26" wheeled bike.

That said, I demoed a Scott Spark 27.5" a couple of weeks ago, and that is a fun XC machine.


----------



## skijay (Jun 26, 2014)

If you're going to buy used, check the bike for damage. Check the pivot points for wear and look for cracks / welded repairs on the frame. Also, check the suspension, front and rear. For the front make sure the lock out works and if there is a dampening control check to see if it works. Make sure there is "springiness" to it. Ride the bike and make sure it doesn't start to sag or looses pressure and or bottom out. Look for oil leaks and check the seals well for any evidence of leaks that weren't just cleaned up. The forks are expensive - rebuilding is $200. Look at the rear shock and also check for leaks. If the owner has the high pressure pump to add air to it & check the pressure. You may want to set it for your weight. Usually it is 1psi for each pound of your weight. The front forks all run different so if the owner can set it for you, go for it.

I looked for a used bike in the past and gave up. Mostly owners think because they spent $3,000 for a bike in 2009 it's worth $2,000 today. Also I ran into locked up disc calipers, pivot points where a cheap bolt was used as a fix, a cracked frame that was welded and the frame painted, a front suspension that started full of springiness and after a few miles on a dirt road the air was all out of it, making the fork a rigid fork and also a blown rear shock that I set for 160 and wouldn't hold the pressure. My favorite is, the bike was used very little. The owner either can't ride a bike without bashing into rocks or stumps or whatever or literally heavily used the bike.


if you can spend $1,500 on a used bike with a history, spend another $700 and get a new bike with no history. The Scott spark is a great bike and you'd be happier with new and not having to deal with the possibility of sinking $$ into a rebuild or replacement of parts on a used bike. 
I gave up on the craigslist route and just went to my LBS.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 27, 2014)

Look at this one

http://www.jensonusa.com/!g-5kKeJrZ...FOF-fFrAAy79SKrCW-xNoWTD--flkRDzCeg5Aaozw_wcB


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 27, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Look at this one
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/!g-5kKeJrZ...FOF-fFrAAy79SKrCW-xNoWTD--flkRDzCeg5Aaozw_wcB



Not knowing much about this bike, I read the reviews. 1 person exclaimed about how rugged it was, and the other 2 said it was flimsy. Not sure what to make of that


----------



## Puck it (Jun 27, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not knowing much about this bike, I read the reviews. 1 person exclaimed about how rugged it was, and the other 2 said it was flimsy. Not sure what to make of that


I was thinking this bike but I want more travel. I thought it was a great price.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 27, 2014)

That's a pretty good price for sure and I bet it rides like a dream, steep discount but then again what were they thinking specing elixir 3 brakes on a fivek bike....All set with avid brakes in general.

I'm still a firm believer in buying used for getting into the sport. As the previous poster mentioned you definitely want to inspect all around and ride it but the savings are significant, Be patient and something perfect will come along. Maybe the seller(s) would let you take it for a afternoon so you get an idea of how it rides (leave a deposit?). I feel like its a good idea to try different wheel sizes, geometry and travel before making such a big purchase.

I did this a few years ago, got a 3k bike for 500 dollars, sank another 500 into brakes and drivetrain...then after beating the shit out of it for a couple years bought that shiny new bike. Lots of people drop big $$$ on bikes and barely ride them...take advantage of this.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2014)

I agree that your money can go much further when being a used bike. Plus with the take of of 650b / 27.5 bikes the used 26" bike market has hit rock bottom (good for the buyer, bad for the seller). But unless you are familiar with FS bikes (or you have a good friend that is) and know what to be on the look out for I would stay away from picking up a used FS bike. A way around that would be to ask the seller if you could take the bike to a bike shop for a once over.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 8, 2014)

Well I went to winter park (trestle) last Thursday and tried 2 separate enduro bikes, and both had the same issue of the chain coming off due to the fact there was no chain guard because they were 2x8 I believe.

I'm sadly coming to the realization that I really can't compromise here.

So I'm looking at a DH bike. 

Thoughts on this one?

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4543114797.html

I've read they are a durable bike, with the downside of them being heavier than the average DH.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Well I went to winter park (trestle) last Thursday and tried 2 separate enduro bikes, and both had the same issue of the chain coming off due to the fact there was no chain guard because they were 2x8 I believe.
> 
> I'm sadly coming to the realization that I really can't compromise here.
> 
> ...



They make chain guides for 2x drive trains. The Kona you posted a link to should have one on it, it's also a 2x (probably 9).

I don't know much about DH, so I can't help you much on the Stinky.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Jul 8, 2014)

I'd only go full DH if you were sure that was all you were going to do with the bike.  Entry level DH bikes are going to be much heavier than more XC/Enduro oriented rigs, and not great for climbing or long XC rides.

If  chain slap/retention is the only issue (versus wanting a 6"+ travel bike) there are much easier fixes.. You can always throw a chain guard on an XC/Enduro/All Mountain bike.  Your LBS would be the best source of info on how to do that.

I also had an issue with chain retention when I took my Giant Trance to Highland for a day of downhill.. The chain kept popping off.  I upgraded my deraileur to an XT "Plus" which has a chain tensioner that can be switched on/off, and the problem was solved.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2014)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> I'd only go full DH if you were sure that was all you were going to do with the bike.  Entry level DH bikes are going to be much heavier than more XC/Enduro oriented rigs, and not great for climbing or long XC rides.



I definitely agree with this!


----------



## skijay (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a Kona with the "Magic Link" suspension which the Stinky looks to have.  The goal with it, at least in the Freeride/Enduro  bikes that they make is when you ascend it's suppose to shorten up the frame and make the bike easier to climb with.  When you descend the frame stretches out to give you more stability.  

If you go with that Stinky, make sure you go to a Kona dealer and get the "Magic Link" set properly.  The red spring in my picture gets set based on your weight. I don't have the coil over type rear shock, just the Fox RPT with the lock outs. 

The Kona bike, like any other FS bike is awesome when it's all set to your size & weight. The Stinky may have the advantage of being a better bike to climb with.


----------



## skijay (Jul 8, 2014)

My chain hasn't popped off even when DHing at Mount Snow.  I have very few chain slap scars.  I do have the 2x drivetrain and there is a bash guard so maybe that keeps the chain on?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 8, 2014)

One of the bikes  I had issues with at trestle was the trek slash 7. The chain came off a few times, and I even straight up broke the chain in half when pedaling up a short uphill section, although I think part of that was due to the fact that the chain was dry as hell.

Had issues with the detailer too. Not sure if it was a bad bike, the wrong type for what I was doing, or bad maintenance. I can't remember the other bike I used, I'll find out when I go back since the shop said they would let me rent another bike for free.

As far as enduro bikes, they only have 

ENDURO BIKES
Bikes available in this package include:
Specialized Enduro Comp 29
Scott Genius 740
Trek Slash 7
Transition Covert 27.5


Skijay, how do you feel about the stinky  in terms of weight? I hear they run kind of heavy


----------



## skijay (Jul 9, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> As far as enduro bikes, they only have
> 
> ENDURO BIKES
> Bikes available in this package include:
> ...



I don't have a Stinky, but I feel my coilair is on the heavy side in comparison to other type of XC bikes in the $2,500 to $3,000 price category (when new). To be honest once in motion I can't tell the difference that it's heavier than the competing bikes - only when it comes to transporting the bike!


----------



## snoseek (Jul 10, 2014)

I hope you are either in spectacular shape cardio wise or just plan on riding park with that thing.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 8, 2014)

Still been looking, hoping I can now get a good deal off season.

I have exchanged a couple emails with him and he informed me he's had the rear triangle swapped out.

Good deal??

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4782584166.html


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 8, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Still been looking, hoping I can now get a good deal off season.
> 
> I have exchanged a couple emails with him and he informed me he's had the rear triangle swapped out.
> 
> ...




Looks good to me. Giant makes a solid, durable product.


----------



## mightaswell (Dec 8, 2014)

Love mine.  Got a 2015 Giant Trance 27.5 2 about 6 weeks ago.  Stellar bike.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Dec 8, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Still been looking, hoping I can now get a good deal off season.
> 
> I have exchanged a couple emails with him and he informed me he's had the rear triangle swapped out.
> 
> ...




Very well spec'd....yes good deal. If you want to sell the spare xtr brakes I would maybe buy.


----------



## marcski (Dec 9, 2014)

How are the seals on the shocks.  I've had both my Fox rp23 rear and my front Fox fork Pushed. Otherwise as people have said it is spec'd very nice and Giant makes solid bikes.


----------



## Nick (Dec 9, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> First bike is in good shape and a good XC bike.
> Second bike is a boat anchor and won't climb uphill easily
> Third bike is outdated (has V-brakes) so stay away
> Forth bike, 29" wheels looks great although might be too big for you as it's an XL.
> ...



I'm showing my age. I remember when V-brakes were the newest, hottest thing. My bike still has V-brakes


----------



## Nick (Dec 9, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> I agree that your money can go much further when being a used bike. Plus with the take of of 650b / 27.5 bikes the used 26" bike market has hit rock bottom (good for the buyer, bad for the seller). But unless you are familiar with FS bikes (or you have a good friend that is) and know what to be on the look out for I would stay away from picking up a used FS bike. A way around that would be to ask the seller if you could take the bike to a bike shop for a once over.



So 2 years ago I asked the question what was better 26-er or 29-er and 27.5 was just starting up. 

Is 26 basically dying on the vine now? No one wants that anymore?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 10, 2014)

Nick said:


> So 2 years ago I asked the question what was better 26-er or 29-er and 27.5 was just starting up.
> 
> Is 26 basically dying on the vine now? No one wants that anymore?



The Craigslist ad didn't say so I asked the seller, it's a 2010 with a 26 inch wheel. I was hoping for a 27.5 inch wheel to get the best of both worlds. Not sure if this will be a deal breaker for me


----------



## snoseek (Dec 10, 2014)

26 in wheels are still fun as hell, many would argue even funner. That explains the killer price for those components. Still a really great ride for the money IMO


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with 26" wheels.  It is true that the industry has all but abandoned them, but you can get some good deals on bikes and wheels since most people are jumping onto the big wheel bandwagon.  

If you do stick with 26" you'll be ahead of the curve in a few years when the fad changes and everyone wants to go back to "retro". :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Dec 11, 2014)

I am still looking.  I can not find a deal on a Pivot Firebird 650b


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 13, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I am still looking.  I can not find a deal on a Pivot Firebird 650b



Sexy bike. If I hadn't found such a steal on my Bronson, I'd be looking for that


----------



## IWannaGoFast (Feb 11, 2015)

I've got my bike up for sale in boston in case anyone's interested in something used / cheap / a nice starter:  http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/4879810438.html


----------

